# possible gyno, need advice (with pictures)



## #benjamin (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm 22 and I've been training for a few years and last year I began to realise that my nipples were slightly puffy. I've never done any AAS ( My other post here is about anavar but I never took the plunge) and believe it's a puberty thing that's only been brought to my attention as i gain mass on my chest making it noticeable.

I've been back and forth to my GP who referred me to a consultant who did blood tests and an ultrasound on my abdomen to looks for abnormalities but it's all normal.

I went back to my GP last week who's now written a letter to the NHS requesting I have liposuction but in truth I am neither optimistic this will succeed or if it does, that the surgeon will be properly qualified to fix the issue.

I cannot feel any hard lumps and neither did the GP or consultant. I was around 8-10% bodyfat last summer and can confirm that it will not go away when lean.

Here's come pics

http://s29.postimg.org/c0tmkme8n/IMG_0888.jpg

http://s11.postimg.org/esd6kj3qb/IMG_0887.jpg

When cold my chest looks great

I've been reading about getting surgery in poland as I cannot realistically afford surgery here in UK being a student working part time.

As I cannot feel any lumps I'm unsure whether lipo only would suffice or if the gland would need to be removed, would anyone care to comment?


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

It looks like pseudo gyno mate, if you get to 8% and its still puffy surgery is the only option check out my topic and another members both at the same clinic with the same surgeon

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care-health/234402-poland-gyno-surgery-18-07-2013-a.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care-health/263479-gynecomastia-surgery-wroclaw-poland-detailed-review-europe-surgery.html


----------



## #benjamin (Jan 27, 2013)

ashmo said:


> It looks like pseudo gyno mate, if you get to 8% and its still puffy surgery is the only option check out my topic and another members both at the same clinic with the same surgeon
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care-health/234402-poland-gyno-surgery-18-07-2013-a.html
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care-health/263479-gynecomastia-surgery-wroclaw-poland-detailed-review-europe-surgery.html


I got very lean last summer, around 8-10% and the issue persisted. I've gained some more muscle now and I've just started a new diet to see how my chest looks then.

I read both these accounts and is what prompted me to share my experience and has given me fresh motivation that if this is gyno there is still hope.

Edit: A lot of surgeons on forums are commenting that they do not believe in pseudo gyno and there is usually always gland just smaller. However every man has some gland in their breast. With this in mind, if this fatty deposit cannot be lost through diet, liposuction alone would suffice? I refer to this page by Dr Blau that seems to reflect my case http://www.cosmetic-md.com/gynecomastia/pseudogynecomastia/patient-253/


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

#benjamin said:


> I got very lean last summer, around 8-10% and the issue persisted. I've gained some more muscle now and I've just started a new diet to see how my chest looks then.
> 
> I read both these accounts and is what prompted me to share my experience and has given me fresh motivation that if this is gyno there is still hope.
> 
> Edit: A lot of surgeons on forums are commenting that they do not believe in pseudo gyno and there is usually always gland just smaller. However every man has some gland in their breast. With this in mind, if this fatty deposit cannot be lost through diet, liposuction alone would suffice? I refer to this page by Dr Blau that seems to reflect my case http://www.cosmetic-md.com/gynecomastia/pseudogynecomastia/patient-253/


Obviously not if you got to 8% and it was still there, surgery is the only option.


----------



## Matty1864 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi,

I had very similar gyno to the one you linked (http://www.cosmetic-md.com/gynecomastia/pseudogynecomastia/patient-253/). I will say that no matter how much dieting or working out you do with fix the underlying problem. If theres a "hard" type lump under the nipple only a surgical procedure would fix this. A good way to understand the issue is to look and assess yourself, I mean does it cause "puffy" nipples? Is there any tissue or firmness under the nipple itself? I was in the same situation in regards to the NHS, they sent me to a breast clinic, ultrasounds, blood tests, you name it they done it, apart from the surgery. I learnt that I was maybe not firm enough with them, if its really bothering you make it known and make sure they give you realistic expecations, I waited 9 months to be refused after all was going so well. I went to Poland solo as had just finished studying so money was tighter than normal, plus I couldn't validate paying UK prices as my wallet and myself would cry.

This forum helped me loads (Ashmo) in making a decision and I am sure you will too, expand your options and sit down and think about how you can fix the problem, I honestly learnt after Poland that the best way to fix an issue is to take it into your own hands and get it done.

Good Luck! :thumb:


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Matty1864 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had very similar gyno to the one you linked (http://www.cosmetic-md.com/gynecomastia/pseudogynecomastia/patient-253/). I will say that no matter how much dieting or working out you do with fix the underlying problem.* If theres a "hard" type lump under the nipple only a surgical procedure would fix this.* A good way to understand the issue is to look and assess yourself, I mean does it cause "puffy" nipples? Is there any tissue or firmness under the nipple itself? I was in the same situation in regards to the NHS, they sent me to a breast clinic, ultrasounds, blood tests, you name it they done it, apart from the surgery. I learnt that I was maybe not firm enough with them, if its really bothering you make it known and make sure they give you realistic expecations, I waited 9 months to be refused after all was going so well. I went to Poland solo as had just finished studying so money was tighter than normal, plus I couldn't validate paying UK prices as my wallet and myself would cry.
> 
> ...


That's not really true mate, Nolva or Letro could help with that.


----------



## Matty1864 (Feb 16, 2014)

ashmo said:


> That's not really true mate, Nolva or Letro could help with that.


True, to be honest I don't know enough to comment on it but I have read and heard that it can


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

I've just been to see the doctors about a similar issue.

Puffy nipples that change as a result of temperature and touch. Quite embarrassing if your without a t-shirt on!!

I must be riding on 20% body fat (despite looking quite slim) so I'm thinking it's just weight related. I mentioned nolva and letro to the doctor and at first he was unsure what it was then claims its for post natal women and for breast cancer patients?

I'm in Scotland so it may be different than down south. However, he's going to call me tomorrow with a suggestion.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

vinoboxer said:


> I've just been to see the doctors about a similar issue.
> 
> Puffy nipples that change as a result of temperature and touch. Quite embarrassing if your without a t-shirt on!!
> 
> ...


Its not recognised by doctors to treat gyno. If you are 20% BF get down to at least 15% then see what happens.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2014)

That's the best case of gyno I've seen lol. I wouldn't worry to much as like already suggested there is a good chance that low bodyfat could remedy this.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2014)

That's mine at higher b/f.

Like you say ,cold my chest is awesome and at a lower bodyfat things improve.

Still I've lumps under both which have plagued me since I was 13.

The other pic is at a lower bf out of a hot shower.

As a comparison.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> That's mine at higher b/f.
> 
> Like you say ,cold my chest is awesome and at a lower bodyfat things improve.
> 
> ...


Run some Nolva mate it got rid of my mass from when I was 14.


----------



## MrBrown786 (Apr 17, 2014)

#benjamin said:


> Hey guys, I'm 22 and I've been training for a few years and last year I began to realise that my nipples were slightly puffy. I've never done any AAS ( My other post here is about anavar but I never took the plunge) and believe it's a puberty thing that's only been brought to my attention as i gain mass on my chest making it noticeable.
> 
> I've been back and forth to my GP who referred me to a consultant who did blood tests and an ultrasound on my abdomen to looks for abnormalities but it's all normal.
> 
> ...


Lipo on its own is useless. It's the gland that's doing the damage glandular tissue and fat are usually bound together. Best to remove gland tissue only.


----------



## MrBrown786 (Apr 17, 2014)

#benjamin said:


> Hey guys, I'm 22 and I've been training for a few years and last year I began to realise that my nipples were slightly puffy. I've never done any AAS ( My other post here is about anavar but I never took the plunge) and believe it's a puberty thing that's only been brought to my attention as i gain mass on my chest making it noticeable.
> 
> I've been back and forth to my GP who referred me to a consultant who did blood tests and an ultrasound on my abdomen to looks for abnormalities but it's all normal.
> 
> ...


Def not pseudo. Same gyno as mine minor but enough to ruin gains. Ashmo/mars suggest 12 weeks 20mg nolvadex.


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

My doctor has just rang me again. He's strongly advising not to use letro and some other stuff because it's really aggressive stuff, primarily for patients with breast cancer. He tells me it will go away in a few years but is basically saying there's nothing for me at the minute


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

vinoboxer said:


> My doctor has just rang me again. He's strongly advising not to use letro and some other stuff because it's really aggressive stuff, primarily for patients with breast cancer. He tells me it will go away in a few years but is basically saying there's nothing for me at the minute


Load of crap mate it wont go, try Nolva for few weeks, if that does nothing Letro.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

vinoboxer said:


> My doctor has just rang me again. He's strongly advising not to use letro and some other stuff because it's really aggressive stuff, primarily for patients with breast cancer. He tells me it will go away in a few years but is basically saying there's nothing for me at the minute


He's just wanting rid of you mate. As suggested I would start nolva then use letro to try reverse it.

Plenty posts on the net about it so I would read up on them


----------



## #benjamin (Jan 27, 2013)

Just an update guys, it was mild gyno, I had it surgically removed by mr levick in Birmingham 2 days ago. Debated going to Poland but mr levicks reputation and able to extract the gland from under the arm was the pincher


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

#benjamin said:


> Just an update guys, it was mild gyno, I had it surgically removed by mr levick in Birmingham 2 days ago. Debated going to Poland but mr levicks reputation and able to extract the gland from under the arm was the pincher


Pleased for u mate.

How much did it cost?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Wish my chest was as flat as yours on the before pictures. How was surgery mate?


----------



## #benjamin (Jan 27, 2013)

Mey said:


> Wish my chest was as flat as yours on the before pictures. How was surgery mate?


Surgery was £4060. It's expensive and the same price for any gyno operation by levick regardless of severity. Levick is brilliant at what he does and knows exactly what people are going through having had the condition himself. Even in my mild case you wouldn't believe what he pulled out of my chest, having gyno sucked, knocked my confidence and motivation to train. Surgery was fine, they take good care of you and isn't painful post op, just uncomfortable wearing the vest. 3 more weeks until I'm back in the gym which can't come soon enough!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

#benjamin said:


> Surgery was £4060. It's expensive and the same price for any gyno operation by levick regardless of severity. Levick is brilliant at what he does and knows exactly what people are going through having had the condition himself. Even in my mild case you wouldn't believe what he pulled out of my chest, having gyno sucked, knocked my confidence and motivation to train. Surgery was fine, they take good care of you and isn't painful post op, just uncomfortable wearing the vest. 3 more weeks until I'm back in the gym which can't come soon enough!


Pleased for you mate. I have a small lump behind my right nipple hot weather makes it look puffy i am currently treating it with nolva and adex hope it goes.


----------



## Aussiechrisco (Apr 24, 2014)

Matty1864 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had very similar gyno to the one you linked (http://www.cosmetic-md.com/gynecomastia/pseudogynecomastia/patient-253/). I will say that no matter how much dieting or working out you do with fix the underlying problem. If theres a "hard" type lump under the nipple only a surgical procedure would fix this. A good way to understand the issue is to look and assess yourself, I mean does it cause "puffy" nipples? Is there any tissue or firmness under the nipple itself? I was in the same situation in regards to the NHS, they sent me to a breast clinic, ultrasounds, blood tests, you name it they done it, apart from the surgery. I learnt that I was maybe not firm enough with them, if its really bothering you make it known and make sure they give you realistic expecations, I waited 9 months to be refused after all was going so well. I went to Poland solo as had just finished studying so money was tighter than normal, plus I couldn't validate paying UK prices as my wallet and myself would cry.
> 
> ...


i was in Australia and i had a hard lump under my nipple (about the size of pea) my doctor said he could cut it out would be in and out and not even 30 mins but he also said it might go away anyway i got some pct and it started to get smaller anyway took about 4 weeks and went away fully I've had puffy nipples in a course and they have gone without pct everyone is different might i add.

id recommend losing body fat and maybe pct good luck


----------



## Aussiechrisco (Apr 24, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> Pleased for you mate. I have a small lump behind my right nipple hot weather makes it look puffy i am currently treating it with nolva and adex hope it goes.


one off my good mates couldn't get his to go after adex he tried lectro and it went fast as bro. lectro stops estrogen up to 98% but makes you feel like **** apparently


----------



## #benjamin (Jan 27, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Pleased for you mate. I have a small lump behind my right nipple hot weather makes it look puffy i am currently treating it with nolva and adex hope it goes.


Mine was pubertal gyno, couldn't feel any hard lumps but a sizeable gland was removed from both sides. I tried novla and some of the puffiness subsided but it was still very noticeable, even through tshirts. I hope the pct works out for you pal, I know how much it sucks, if it doesn't though you're not alone and the surgical alternative isn't as daunting as it may sound.


----------

